# Zacconi boiler nut



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

I am currently refurbishing an older Zacconi Riviera from the early '70's. The boiler nut had already been damaged and I did more harm to it using the "Orphan Espresso" method. It would probably do one more refit/removal.

It could possibly be repaired by brazing the gaps and then cutting new ones, but it realy needed replacing if possible.

Tip: use a brass bar rather than a steel screwdriver.

Well, long story short after a lot of searching on www, the best price quoted was £42!

The item was not to be found on https://www.lamacchinadelcaffe.com but an email resulted in sourcing the part. It is now available on their website https://www.lamacchinadelcaffe.com/en/zacconi.html for (currently) Euro15.


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Have you tried Tomasz at the Zacconi factory? http://www.zacconi.net/en/contacts.html

He was really helpful when I was fixing my one up.


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

I have in the past, but got no reply on this particular issue.

Ditto a wiring diagram.

I wondered if he was on holiday?

Do you have the early model and if so do you have a diagram or could you post/send some detailed pics of her innards please?

Here is a pic of how I received mine! I am fairly sure That I have it worked out by using pics from other places on the www, but proper confirmation would be nice!

Thank you.


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Sorry I got rid of mine a couple of years ago, opted for a La Pav as its easier to work on.

Give him another try as he was really helpful


----------

